# Junction Beer Hall & Wine Room Newport Melbourne



## brettprevans (18/11/11)

stumbled across this - http://mycareer.com.au/jobs/melbourne/hosp...nals.aspx?s=155

exerpt from job ad - 

....An exciting addition to the inner west; The Beer Hall will be *focusing onlocal producers from the craft beer industry*, whilst our Wine Room will reflect this with premium and boutique wines.....

Did a quick google search and found that Newport's Junction Hotel is reopening as Junction Beer Hall & Wine Room 

so something to look forward to you blokes in the western burbs


----------



## DU99 (18/11/11)

just in time for christmas drinks


----------



## OneEye (1/12/11)

Went in for dinner last night... limited food selection but hell, who cares!? The beer selection on tap is great but the bottled selection is awesome. As the girlfriend only lives a 2 min stroll away, I can see this becoming a very regular visit for me


----------



## toolio666 (13/4/12)

Went here tonight...
Really nice place:About a dozen taps of craft beer/cider;Long list of bottles;Reasonable priced wood fired pizzas;Some other food that looked ok.
I didn't think $12 for a paddle of 4 150mL glasses of tap beer was bad...
Definitely worth a look, and right next to Newport railway station... On the way home.
No affilliation etc.
Toolio


----------

